# LED control via the Fan controller



## Vesko1991 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey so, just need to ask if this will be possible.

Here's a simple paint example before you start reading.
http://oi44.tinypic.com/dlgbj5.jpg

I have Leds connected to the Bitspower X-station then 4 pin molex to 3 pin converter coming out it's power and going into the fan controller's 3 pin connector.



( for your reference)
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...n_Power_Extension_I_-_UV_LED_BP-XSP1M-UV.html - X station
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_82&products_id=608 - The 4 pin to 3 pin converter cable )

I ultimately want to control all the LEDs plugged into the X-station by the fan controller.

Can my 3 pin fan controller's plug power up the bitspower X station and all its leds?


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 22, 2012)

I would't fan most controllers aren't really ment to handle that kind of load


----------



## Vesko1991 (Feb 22, 2012)

Any idea how I can make all those leds go on off or dim any other way?


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 22, 2012)

You should't dim LED's at all its not good for them they will burnout ...


----------



## Vesko1991 (Feb 22, 2012)

You think?


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 22, 2012)

ill correct that statement a bit running them at a lower voltage is fine but if you over volt them Ever a little they will fry .. most fan controllers don't have good voltage control


----------



## Vesko1991 (Feb 22, 2012)

I really want to come up with something easier than that tbh..


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 22, 2012)

What is it your trying to do? Just dim many LEDs at once? Do your LEDs have a series current limiting resistor or is that what your using the fan controller for?


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 22, 2012)

That will work just fine.  LEDs don't draw doodley squat for power.  I had all my fans in my old AZZA case on a controller, and the lights would dim or get brighter as I turned my fans up or down.  You could also just make a 3 pin splitter and plug that directly into the controller, if it is the type of controller you power with a 4 pin molex.


----------



## nv40pimp (Feb 22, 2012)

Just my $0.02 here... But I think you'll be fine to put your LEDs on a fan controller. I have 2x 6'' strips LEDs (actually bought them at an auto parts store, supposed to run off 12v from the car) and I stripped the wires and rigged them up to my cheap-o fan controller to dim them down at night and turn them up when I want. They have been setup this way for nearly 1 year and none have burnt out yet.

EDIT:
THIS...


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 22, 2012)

beware of overvolting ... BEWARE


----------



## Vesko1991 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think I'll just put the 4 pin molex LED ends to a splitter and convert them to 3 pin and directly to the fan controller. That should work right?


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 22, 2012)

this will be complex. there is no harm in controlling the LEDs through PWM. if they are of 12V.
if the LEDs are singular in pieces then you need to put a small resistor in front of each and use the resistor+LED as a whole in your combinations. that stops them from burning out.

if youcan get LED strips, you dont need to use resistors as they alread have zener diodes and caps and stuff between them to make sure they dont burn off.

so USE LED STRIPS!


----------



## nv40pimp (Feb 22, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> so USE LED STRIPS!



Agreed!


----------



## Vesko1991 (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't need Led strips. I need 3 separate sets of LED's going into my pump , cpu block and ram block. 
I'll probably get them pre-wired. Plugged into Y splitter and converted to 3 pin going to the fan controller.
Is there any danger in doing this?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 22, 2012)

Figure about .02-.05 amp current draw for a single LED.  Let me pick up this random fan... It's rated at .5 amp.  .5/.02 = 25 LEDs worth.  It takes 25 LEDs to draw as much current as this 6w fan.  Fan controllers typically handle 10w per channel. 10w/12v = .83 amp.  .83/.02 = 41 LEDs.

Bottom line: There's no harm what-so-ever running LEDs on a fan controller as long as your LED is rated to run off a 12v source (it has series resistor).


----------

